# 9 week old kitten weight



## Kayleigh1937 (May 16, 2015)

i just weighed my two 9 week old kittens (exactly 9 weeks old today).

They're weights are:

Female: 1.85pounds
Male: 1.95pounds

Does this sound ok?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Didn't want to read and run but I am not sure but when Yogi came out of the animal health trust at 4 months he was 1.65 kilos bear in mind he was very ill at the time I am not sure what that is in lbs and oz but after he came out from there I weighed him every other day, and his weights went up like this
12.8.13. 1.76kg 
14.8. 13. 1.83 kg
16. 8. 13. 1. 93 kg
And now he is 4. 60 kg
I doubt he will ever make his proper Maine Coon weight but he has steadily put on weight since those dark days of his illness. 
I hope this helps a little. I was also feeding him quite a bit of chicken with his meals a friend of mine that breeds Pixi Bobs told me this as it builds up muscle being full of protein 

Viv xx


----------



## whiskerstopaws (Apr 12, 2015)

That weight seems a little on the light side to me. I noticed in your other post that you just recently got the kittens and they have been having diarrhea. They may need some solid nutrition to get back on track. As long as they are playful and eating, with not signs of infection (runny eyes, sneezing, etc) I would just stay on course to feeding what ever works to keep the diarrhea in check. You did get them check out by a vet, right? Also are you sure of the age of the kittens? Often times people will pass off younger kitten saying they are old enough to leave the mother, when they are really just 6 or seven weeks old.


----------



## Kayleigh1937 (May 16, 2015)

whiskerstopaws said:


> That weight seems a little on the light side to me. I noticed in your other post that you just recently got the kittens and they have been having diarrhea. They may need some solid nutrition to get back on track. As long as they are playful and eating, with not signs of infection (runny eyes, sneezing, etc) I would just stay on course to feeding what ever works to keep the diarrhea in check. You did get them check out by a vet, right? Also are you sure of the age of the kittens? Often times people will pass off younger kitten saying they are old enough to leave the mother, when they are really just 6 or seven weeks old.


Hi,

Yes I took them for their first course of vaccinations and the vet checked how they're body felt, their eyes, their ears, their ears etc. and was happy with them, she didn't say they looked younger than 8 weeks old.

I didn't realise they were on the light side :-(

They're playing and eating perfectly, but the diahorrea is a bit of an issue.

If you believe they're underweight how much do you think they should weigh?

I saw online between 1.7-2pounds so thought they were ok :-(


----------



## Kayleigh1937 (May 16, 2015)

I'd like to add they were underweight when we got them as when we picked them up, the lady said she would put a bowl of Tesco kitten biscuits down for 6 kittens to eat throughout the day but 3 adult cats had access to them too.


----------



## whiskerstopaws (Apr 12, 2015)

Give them time if they are healthy they will fill out as they get good nutrition.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much, as long as they are eating they should be fine.

I think it depends a lot on what size cat they will end up being, you can't really put an ideal weight on a kitten at a certain age, Missy is naturally very slim, as an adult she weighs just under 4kg, my other 3 are still young and have some growing to do but all are over 5kg, I bet at 9 weeks old there was a big difference in weight.

Just let them eat all they want, kittens wont over eat, if you're worried weigh them weekly, if they're putting weight on then they are doing well, but do try to get to the bottom (pardon the pun) of the dire rear, I take it they've been wormed.

Enjoy your babies, they grow so fast


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Working in grams when I was worried about mischief's weight ,540g at 8 weeks (poor kitten)
I was looking at a probable starting weight for a new born of 200g and 100g per week after so at 8 weeks he should have been around 1kg =a smidge over 2lb. He's a moggy, despite his bad start he's a massive kitten now at 5 and a bit months :Wideyed


----------



## Kayleigh1937 (May 16, 2015)

I won't lie, I didn't get much sleep last night worrying that they're underweight.

The lady I got them from told me she got them wormed and said to make sure I get them worked 4 weeks from the date she told me. She told me the vet gave her the medicine and she fed it to the kittens.

I called the vets to confirm and they told me they did dispense the medication to her but didn't give the treatment to the kittens themselves. So I do believe her and will go to the vets when the 4 week deadline is up to get the worming medicine.

The kittens were doing perfectly normal poops until I tried to move them to a more wet diet than dry (as I have read mainly dry food can be bad for them). So I can only put it down to the wet food?

All my family are calling me a pessimist as I am worried about everything, but I just want to make sure they're ok :-(


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Kayleigh1937 said:


> I'd like to add they were underweight when we got them as when we picked them up, the lady said she would put a bowl of Tesco kitten biscuits down for 6 kittens to eat throughout the day but 3 adult cats had access to them too.


Tens ok it ten biscuits are mainly cereal if your cats will eat it pets at home do something called purely they do it in wet and dry food and it has high meat content. Applaws also do a dry food but I am not sure if their wet food is complementary only meaning it is not a complete diet. I only wish my boys would eat a high meat content food. Also if you have a home bargains in your area you can get Hilife cat food another high meat content food quite reasonable I think something like £3.99 for a 12 pack

Viv xx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Kayleigh1937 said:


> I won't lie, I didn't get much sleep last night worrying that they're underweight.
> 
> The lady I got them from told me she got them wormed and said to make sure I get them worked 4 weeks from the date she told me. She told me the vet gave her the medicine and she fed it to the kittens.
> 
> ...


Of course you're worried, you love your babies and want what's best for them, you wouldn't be normal if you didn't, Missy was an adult when I first got her and didn't have a clue and was terrified I would end up doing something wrong. When I first bought Willowbee home as a kitten, I honestly thought my inexperience with cats would kill her over night, by the time I bought Gus and Evie home my worry was would they be accepted and would they love me, but still a huge worry.

As for dry food, try something like Applaws or Wainwrights, it's grain free and a high meat content, there are others, but cats don't need grains, it's only a filler the company use.

With wet food, as with any new food, introduce it gradually, the more wet they eat the better, but keep the dry down for them so they don't get hungry untill they are weaned off it completly if that's what you want.

(hugs) you're doing great and are in the best place to ask for advice and support


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Kayleigh1937 said:


> I won't lie, I didn't get much sleep last night worrying that they're underweight.
> 
> The lady I got them from told me she got them wormed and said to make sure I get them worked 4 weeks from the date she told me. She told me the vet gave her the medicine and she fed it to the kittens.
> 
> ...


We all worry when we have fur kids sometimes just as much as with our own. I know they say dry food is bad for them . But as I said last night 2 of my boys are dry only feeders. I cannot get them to eat anything else. I do use royal canin Ragdoll as all my boys are semi long haired. But there are other better options I have explained above. I wish my boys would eat a better quality food but they would rather go without than even try it. You are doing a great job. Don't weight them every day. My vet told me off for doing it every other day with Yogi when he came back from the animal health trust. He told me once a month but I still do it once a week.   You see your kittens are domestic not specific breeds correct me if I am wrong and they come in a range of sizes. I have seen domestic cats the size of 6 month kittens and then you have my max he is over 5 kilos. Heavier than the Raggies or my MC. And he continues to keep putting it on   It could be your babies have light frames was mum big or small? That will give you a rough guess. The diareah is a case of trial and error of finding the food that suits them. But I really wouldn't worry yourself so you are not sleeping as you say they are energetic and playing. So they are not ill. Speak with your vet and see if they have something to settle their tummy.mine used to have goats milk and goats yogurt as ordinary cows milk is bad for them they cannot tolerate the lactose in it.

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Can we see some pics of your gorgeous furries? One thing I forgot to mention they should be plump but not fat. And you should be able to feel their ribs when you run your hands firmly down their sides. When I picked Yogi up I did ask the breeder why he was so skinny. As I could feel his bones without ruining my hands firmly down his sides. But none of us expected him to be as ill as he was. We all thought he just hadn't got enough food when feeding with the rest. And also he was eating loads, but never putting weight on. Then he started losing it then things got really serious. 

Viv xx


----------



## Kayleigh1937 (May 16, 2015)

Their mum was pretty small to be honest and the dad was a Ragdoll, but maybe they take after their mum?

They're unbelievably active, a lot more than I even expected haha! Every time I go in the kitchen they come in and meow at me for food! They have a great appetite.

I just felt them and I can ever so slightly feel their ribs, but only the tiniest bit, but can feel them when firmly stroking them. Is that ok?

I will get some pictures as soon as possible :-D


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

My fully grown Ragdoll girl is 2.75kg and the vet says she is perfectly healthy. She is the perfect weight for her frame, according to my vet, so honestly it could just be that they're small framed? I can feel my girl's ribs when running my hands down her side but not prominently.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Kayleigh1937 said:


> Their mum was pretty small to be honest and the dad was a Ragdoll, but maybe they take after their mum?
> 
> They're unbelievably active, a lot more than I even expected haha! Every time I go in the kitchen they come in and meow at me for food! They have a great appetite.
> 
> ...


Your kittens sound perfectly fine then Hun. and your little girl too @kerryelizabeth you should be able to just feel their ribs. With Yogi his spine was also prominent at 12 weeks and he came home to me at 14 weeks. Then at 16 weeks we nearly lost him but thankfully the AHT managed to save him. I think your fur babies are ok. If you are worried then weigh them every couple of days just to make sure they are putting weight on. The fact that when you put them back on dry says to me it's a food issue. When you try them with a new food do it gradually. I know it wastes food but say they are on full dry mix better quality dry over a course of 2-3 weeks gradually increasing the good with the tesco one. The same with wet mix a small portion of wet into the dry and if you want them on total wet food gradually put more wet than dry untill they are on all wet. It now makes sense to me what you have said about their tummy Ragdoll are notorious for getting runny tummies or even worse cling ons on their trousers. They have very sensitive tummies. I always have prokolin in because Simba my bicolour is prone to upset tummies because he eats flies eeeeeewwwwww and any other insect he can find. And my vet used to give me this to settle his tummy so I now buy it on line as its a damn site cheaper. Let me know how you get on with the kittens. @Kayleigh1937 butbone thing to remember if the diareah gets serious they can dehydrate so if they are going more than they should ( all kittens go frequently as they have many small meals. ) or they are unwell please don't hesitate to take them to the vet. Are you insured?

Viv xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Kayleigh1937 said:


> i just weighed my two 9 week old kittens (exactly 9 weeks old today).
> 
> They're weights are:
> 
> ...


1.85 pounds ~= 840g, 9 weeks = 63 days. I think they might be on the light side, but how do they feel? Solid? Heavy for their size? Or like featherdown? Feed them as much as they want, feed good quality food (wet grain free preferably), and they need worming. A gradual switch to a grain-free diet might help with their diarrhoea as well. You should be able to just feel their ribs.


----------



## Kayleigh1937 (May 16, 2015)

Thank you all for your help  I guess it's a matter of trial and error with their food now! The problem is they're turning their noses up to the biscuits on their own now! So HAVE TO mix something wet in?

I am on a bit of a budget so can someone please recommend some wet food for them that is better than felix and whiskas?


----------



## Kayleigh1937 (May 16, 2015)

I'm really sorry for another comment all, you have all helped me so much.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/wainwrights-kitten-chicken-pouches-12-x-85g?i=72&orderBy=1#
Could someone please have a look at the wainwrights kitten chicken wet food and see if it seems better than whiskas etc. and if they ingredients are ok?

I can't see that it has grains in and it has 40% meat which is much better than the 4% in whiskas and Felix


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Not saying whiskas etc. Are good but the 4% is the meat it is flavoured with not the total content.

Biscuits - any biscuits - re not a great diet as cats naturally get their water from their food. The wainwrights looks OK but expensive. Sheba fine flakes is OK & cheaper, so is butchers, but buying online from zooplus or happy kitty company is better value. Hkc so trial packs.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Kayleigh1937 said:


> Thank you all for your help  I guess it's a matter of trial and error with their food now! The problem is they're turning their noses up to the biscuits on their own now! So HAVE TO mix something wet in?
> 
> I am on a bit of a budget so can someone please recommend some wet food for them that is better than felix and whiskas?


Butchers cat meat is better and it is cheaper it is also higher in meat content you can get it from most supermarkets I think asda is the cheapest for it. I just wish my boys would eat it. Also Hilife essentials is quite reasonable in the supermarket and that is also higher in meat content. Asda also do one I cannot remember the name of it. You can get it I. A light coloured pack and the dearer one is a dark coloured pack it comes in tiny tins or satchels and it is very high in meat content. I used to get it but the boys stopped eating it.

Viv xx


----------



## whiskerstopaws (Apr 12, 2015)

I am glad to hear you are more confident in you kittens health. I don't know a lot of these foods that you all are talking about since I am in the states. Try to pick one that you feel is best and stay with it a while. Try not to bounce around from food to food that will not help the diarrhea any.


----------

